# Photos in postings



## ed miles (Jun 10, 2008)

I am missing out on a big part of the postings lately since most of the members have been using a progam that apparrently does not reside in my computer. ??? How do I get those little red "x"s to turn into pictures. : 

Ed


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Jun 10, 2008)

Must be your browser. I use an old Netscape 7.2 and the pictures come out fine. Now I still cant get 
the "movies" to work no matter what I do. 
  ...lew...


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Jun 11, 2008)

Ed

Cant help with the pictures I'm afraid apart from suggesting that you download and install the Firefox browser which is by far the most versatile, stable and fast browser out there you can get it herehttp://www.mozilla-europe.org/en/products/firefox/ best of all it is free!!

Lew 

Your movie problem sounds like it could be you browser, see above : but you could also try downloading the ffdshow CODEC pack which will allow you to view almost any video file no matter how it is encoded. You can get it here http://sourceforge.net/projects/ffdshow and yes it is free!

Both are reputable sources.

hope that helps

David


----------



## CrewCab (Jun 11, 2008)

Ed, might be worth while checking your "pop up" blocker and other security settings in your browser 

CC


----------



## rake60 (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't know what browser version you are running, but I would have to think
it is a high security setting blocking the content.

Rick


----------



## ed miles (Jun 14, 2008)

Rick, my browser is Internet Explorer but I also have K-9 Web Protection.
I disabled the K-9 but no change. What is in the IE that could be changed or do I have to change browsers.

Ed


----------



## rake60 (Jun 14, 2008)

Try this Ed.

At the top of the IE Browser window click:

*Tools > Internet Options > Advanced Tab*
Scroll down to find the *Multimedia* Heading
If there is no check in the *Show pictures* box
click it, then click the *Apply* button in the lower
left corner of that window.

Close and reopen IE and the pictures should be there.

If that doesn't fix it we'll keep looking.

Rick


----------



## ed miles (Jun 14, 2008)

Rick, checked that one and the Show Pictures box is checked.

Ed


----------



## rake60 (Jun 14, 2008)

Here's a link to Microsoft's Help Page on the Topic.

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=283807


----------



## ed miles (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks Rick, that will be my next adventure after Fathers Day barbeque with the three boys at #2 son's house. 

Ed


----------

